# Target Ideas



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I just went with a couple friends to one of their uncles houses out in the country. They have a "range" in between hills in the woods behind their house. Basically about a 30-50yd space from the "firing line to where the hill starts to go up. We went down there yesterday and shot pistols, shotguns and rifles. Everything from a couple .22 to a 30-30 to a mosin. We didn't really think ahead so all we had were about a dozen paper targets, some homemade targets made from paper plates and a half dozen cans we used for ******* trap shooting. 

Looking ahead to our next trip, what are some of the more creative things you guys use to shoot at. We already have some plans for next time like balloons, clay pigeons, more paper plates, and plastic bottles, but I was looking for some other things that would make for a more interesting and fun range.

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a old for sale sign frame for holding my paper targets on....just get 2 big spring clamps for holding the paper....spinner targets that reset themselves work good for a 22....that's about all I (or the grandkids) shoot anymore, with the price of ammo,if I get a new toy.... I will shoot it to see where it hits on paper and how the trigger is.... that's about it lately....always check the guns before the season starts, if they have scope's on them
anything filled with water is good for a visual effect


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

realtor signs work great.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I love shooting at "Soda Crackers" (those white soup crackers - like Salteens). Place them on a dirt embankment and shoot away! They are Bio-degradable and birds can eat the crumbs after you are done shooting. No need to pick up the broken pieces as they become food or fertilizer.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I actually have heard of using crackers, I like that idea because there is nothing to clean up. And we actually have a large piece of particle board attached to some 5 ft stakes to staple targets too but I will keep the signs in mind for target holders. I also figure there will be plenty of signs to use once election time rolls around again.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

This: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/1-2-lb-exploding-star-rifle-target.aspx?a=532460

I promise you won't be able to stop smiling.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stop at your local store with a floral selection on the way & pick up a dozen balloons filled with helium. Resembles a tango bobbing up and down behind cover & is a fair challenge in the wind @ 100 yards. 

My 10 year old son shouldered his .22 Cricket & popped one on his first shot this past year. He was pretty tickled as was I.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Sharp Charge said:


> This: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/1-2-lb-exploding-star-rifle-target.aspx?a=532460
> 
> I promise you won't be able to stop smiling.


Wow! That looks like alot of fun, might have to pick some up.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

All you need to do is google shooting targets, there are tons of printable targets. They are mostly for target shooting rifles and pistols. Shotguns real clay birds can't be beat but a fun trick is to take two paint cans fill one with water Lid on set the second on top of the first. Load you shotgun to fire a slug first then 00 buck to fill the gun. Shoot the bottom can which will launch the empty and see how many times you can hit the empty.
For centerfire rifles my personal biggest HOOT is "tannerite" but it is not cheap enough to shoot all day, it is very impressive. I have shot alot and done some things I do not recomend, I am now deaf in one ear and wear a hearing aid in the other, I still shoot alot. PLEASE WEAR HEARING AND EYE PROTECTION ANYTINE YOU SHOOT!!!! What & huh are now the two most common words I use.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like Gallagher stuff.......Watermelons, Pumpkins , apples, melons. oranges, grapefruits, monkey balls (osage oranges)

(You may be able to get spoiled fruit and veggies at you local grocer.)


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Shooting a cabbage at 20 feet away with a 12 gauge shotgun firing birdshot can make some nice Cole Slaw.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Balloons are a good time. The realtor signs work really well also. I had an old desk that i mounted some steel knock downs on. Good for handgun but the 223 zips right through them.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Socom said:


> Wow! That looks like alot of fun, might have to pick some up.


Oh yes. I'll post a vid tomorrow of blowing up a truck with a 2 1/2 pounder. lol


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a big fan of this guys range/targets.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

For a 22 rifle, I like chery tomatoes.


----------

